# Hit a Lob Shot



## Ray_Jeremy (Jun 3, 2010)

The lob shot in golf is one of the coolest shots to watch.

We've all seen a good lob shot executed where the golf ball pops quickly and high into the air then lands ever so softly on the green... like a butterfly with sore feet and then quietly comes to rest while the crowd roars with both approval and jealousy.

The problem here is that for us mortal golfers this is also one of the most difficult shots to perform. Not to worry though... here are a couple tips on how to play the lob shot.

First... you'll want to weaken your grip by rotating your grip counter clockwise on the club just a bit (your left thumb will be pointing directly down the shaft slightly more counter clockwise). A weaker grip will have the tendency to keep the clubface open which allows the club to 'slide' under the ball more readily.

The clubface as it addresses the ball will be open.

With your stance open, position the ball just to the inside of your left heel.

As you begin your swing, you'll set your wrists early. I don't mean to say that you just pick the club up with your hands... not at all. We actually want a full swing with an early wrist set. In other words, you want to get the shaft of the club vertical/perpendicular to the ground as your hands reach the halfway point.

Now for the most difficult part... the mental part. Take a full swing.

The tough part here is to convince your mind that you do have to take a full swing even though the actual distance you want the ball to travel is minimal.

Most of our brains have trouble with this one. This is the part where you may hear someone tell you that you have to stay committed to the shot.

A tough commitment to be sure... but you must.

It's the commitment to the full swing that usually goes awry for the average golfer. At the last moment, doubt creeps in and the swing suddenly decelerates. When this happens all bets are off and so are the chances of making a good golf shot.

Like any other part of the golf swing or golf game, the lob shot just takes practice. Practice not only leads to better execution but confidence as well. And a large part of executing the lob shot in golf really boils down to your confidence in yourself and your golf swing.


----------

